# Ridgid Planer 2 blade



## Covenant Creations (Mar 28, 2010)

I just bought a ridgid planer yesterday. The guy told me it was a 3 blade, I should have looked closer because it was actually a 2 blade. It makes a pretty smooth cut though when I put the new blades on it helped. My question is are all planers as loud as this beast? I've used other planers that were loud, but when I turn this thing on, it sounds like a jet is about ready to take off out of my shop before I even feed wood in. Is the 3 blade quieter? Is there any way to reduce noise? I will be feeding it mostly oak boards. Thanks.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It sounds like you got the older Ridgid TP1300 instead of the newer R4330. It's possible the TP1300 is a more robust planer anyway. 

Planer's are loud...typically the loudest tool in the shop. I usually where ear plugs under ear muffs, and try to be careful about the time of day I run it, and try limit the duration so I don't bother the neighbors as much. I've had a Delta 22-560 2 blade, a Delta 22-580 2 blade, and now have the Ridgid R4330 3 blade...I can't say as though one is quieter than the other...they're all darn loud.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

*Mine's loud too*

I've got a DW 735, and earmuffs are a must. Loudest thing in the house, except for the wife when I screw something up..... CH


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

All planers are exceptionally loud, and they get even louder when you hook up dust collection. Not only do you have the noise of the planer and the DC but the sound of the air being pulled through the cutterhead generally makes an awful sound as well.


----------



## Covenant Creations (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep so a 3 blade wouldn't be much quieter? What do you mean by robust there knotscott? You think its more durable or more powerful? Well thanks anyways guys.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The two blade seems like a better model. Cutter head lock, beefier blades, etc. I own a 2 blade and am happy to have it over the three blade for those reasons.


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

Colt W. Knight said:


> All planers are exceptionally loud, and they get even louder when you hook up dust collection. Not only do you have the noise of the planer and the DC but the sound of the air being pulled through the cutterhead generally makes an awful sound as well.


FYI:

Not all of them are loud. My 20" inch planer is not that much louder than the table saw or router. Now my old DeWalt portable was loud.


----------



## Covenant Creations (Mar 28, 2010)

Gorp said:


> FYI:
> 
> Not all of them are loud. My 20" inch planer is not that much louder than the table saw or router. Now my old DeWalt portable was loud.


What brand do you have? Is it 2 or 3 blade? How old is it?


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Gorp said:


> FYI:
> 
> Not all of them are loud. My 20" inch planer is not that much louder than the table saw or router. Now my old DeWalt portable was loud.


 
What brand is it? Every planer I have ever used is loud as hell. I need to upgrade, I would consider lower db level a plus when picking out a planer.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Covenant Creations said:


> Yep so a 3 blade wouldn't be much quieter? What do you mean by robust there knotscott? You think its more durable or more powerful? Well thanks anyways guys.


There's no reason I can think of that would make the 3 blade planer quieter than a 2 blade....the R4330 is just as loud as my Delta 22-580. The lunchbox planers are just really loud tools. 

The TP1300 had a really good track record for reliability and solid performance. The R4330 seems to be a good planer, but it has a different design, a shorter track record, and it seems as though I've read more complaints about it than the TP1300. The R4300 uses a 4-post system that supposedly reduces cutterhead movement and snipe, but I'm not convinced it's as effective as the 2-post system with a cutterhead luck that's used on the TP1300, and the two Delta models I owned.


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

Covenant Creations said:


> What brand do you have? Is it 2 or 3 blade? How old is it?


My planer is a old Enlon 20" 5 HP 4 blade planer that is about 800 pounds and is about as portable as a mountain. It is identical to the Grizzly and Powermatic 20" planers. As I said I used to have a old DeWalt 2 blade that was real laud like is being described. I guess I maybe comparing apples to oranges though.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Covenant Creations said:


> I just bought a ridgid planer yesterday. The guy told me it was a 3 blade, I should have looked closer because it was actually a 2 blade. It makes a pretty smooth cut though when I put the new blades on it helped. My question is are all planers as loud as this beast? I've used other planers that were loud, but when I turn this thing on, it sounds like a jet is about ready to take off out of my shop before I even feed wood in. Is the 3 blade quieter? Is there any way to reduce noise? I will be feeding it mostly oak boards. Thanks.


I have that planer and have had other's All are noisey some more or less It is a good planer Their is a extra set of knives under the infed or out feed table forgot which in case you havent look yet When mine get a little dull i just take some 1000 grit water or dry paper with a flat board and go across making them sharp again Got to watch Will cut bad Nice planer right out of the box I have mine hook up to a 4" hose to the collector works nice The 2" will not work all that good Need a good sucker good luck


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

del schisler said:


> a 4" hose to the collector works nice The 2" will not work all that good Need a good sucker good luck


+1 my Ryobi performs 100% better hooked up to my 2hp dustcollector than it ever did with a shop vac. It keeps all the chips out of the infeed table so that you don't have to worry about it setting uneven, and keeps the dust port clear and prevents it from backing up. All of this increases performance. I get better cuts with the better dust collection.


----------

